
Debugging Your Startup: What to Do When Things Aren’t Working - justin
https://www.atrium.co/blog/debugging-your-startup/
======
justin
I've noticed that all CEOs think their problems are unique, but when, in fact,
there are five core problems that every company and founder encounters. I've
written about how to overcome those problems in this blog. I hope it's
helpful.

------
sjsmith113
Thanks for posting! Definitely helpful as we continually evaluate what is and
isn't working in our product, market and investor strategies!

